# Vacation help



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have been to St. George Island a couple of times and have had good success fishing there. They were just day trips but I would like to camp at the state park there on St. George and there is a boat ramp there that is right in a slough that holds fish. If you didn't want to camp, there are rental houses all over the island.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Cape San Blas is a great place to stay too, if you like quiet beaches and fishing. There's a state park T.H. Stone State Park, I think is the name, it has a launching ramp into the bay. There are a lot of vacation rental places on the beach, just off the beach and on St. Joe's Bay. We rented a place 2 summer ago in Barrier Dunes which is right before the park. Very easy to launch in the park, great beach fishing, and great beach. There are ocean front and off beach units for rent there. However, all units have great beach access. If you have a dog it's one of the few beaches in Florida that still allow dogs on the beach. The nice thing about the area is that there are multiple bays to fish even if the wind picks up b/c of the way they face. Indian Pass is only 20 minutes from Cape San Blas which gives you access to all of Apalachicola Bay, St. Vincent's Island and St. George Island which, I have also fished several times. PM me I've need any additional information. I've been there a lot, we used to store a 30-foot off-shore boat in Port St. Joe Marina and usually go fish the area 3-4 times a year still.


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

I second the Cape San Blas recommendation. Great fishing in St Joe bay. Look for a rental on VRBO. You should be able to find something on the bay side or the gulf side. If you stay on the north end of the cape the state park is a great place to launch. If you end up on the south end of the cape try Presnell's which is at the head of the bay. If you wanted to fish Appalachacola Bay Indian Pass campground isn't too far away and they have a boat ramp. Make sure you have a meal at Indian Pass Raw Bar. Great food!


----------

